# Wedge Resection



## Monika Liddle (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

We have a physican who is performing a thorascopic lung procedure. During the procedure he is not able to locate the nodule/lesion and extends the incision to insert his hand to locate the nodule/lesion before performing a wedge resection. The thorascope is still inserted, would you code this procedure as a thorascopic or open procedure. 

Thank you for your help.

Monika


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 29, 2010)

How did he end up taking the resection? If the thoracoscopy was involved, I would not code as open. 
Look for signs that the scope was used primarily...or was it just to "take a look" during/after an procedure open. 

Linda


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jan 6, 2011)

Linda,

The physician indicates he spreads the ribs apart with his hands and then resects the nodule/tumor using the thorascope as a visual aid. He indicates he does not use the thorascope with any instrumentation once he extends the incision and places his hand inside. 

Monika


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

AS per documentation, he does not use the thorascopy, he extended the incision site and place his hand...i think there is no scope involved?

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

